# Pigeon Hit by Car and I have a couple questions



## ladiesloveoutla (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi

I was driving yesterday and a pigeon was in the middle of the road and wouldn't fly/run off, we were on a 20 mph street so I swerved slowly to avoid hitting it hoping the guy behind me would do the same but he just ran it down... so i turned my truck around, gave him a different kind of bird, and after the bus was done driving over it ran out and picked it up and took it home. It's still alive and doesn't have any cuts or broken limbs, however it has a hard time getting around and is sleeping constantly. It will perch on my finger or wood and does fine asleep but falls forward and is sorta dizzy when it's awake. I got it to drink water today, but ever since it has a constant twitch, almost like the timing of hiccups, is something wrong?? Also, I'm a little worried it was sick in the first place since it did nothing to get out of the way of the cars... I have pet chickens and would die if I got them sick, can they catch the pigeon disease?
Any advice would be helpful! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!

Jen


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Jen.

Thank you for turning back, I still find it so hard to believe that anyone would not stop for an injured bird... before I was a pigeon rescuer I saw a pigeon run over and found myself jumping into the street, shaking my fist at the departing car and shouting an insult about the driver's lack of a kown father at birth! 

I may be completely wrong here, but what John and I have noticed is that pigeons with PMV tend to completely zonk out...I have never seen that effect in any other condition.

Chickens that have been injected with Pigeon PMV can develop the lentogenic (mildest) form of Newcastle Disease, your pigeons should be safe unless they drink water that has been soiled with pigeon poop or eat food soiled with pigeon poop, but you might feel safer if you keep the pigeon in a different location and handle it after you have handled your chickens not before.

This link describes the symptoms and treatment of PMV and has a good explanatory video at the bottom of the thread, so that you can compare the symptoms.

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/pigeon-and-dove-illnesses-injuries-their-symptoms-and-treatment-f11/pigeon-paramyxovirus-pmv-t151.htm

I will just go and look for "Bernie's Story" and post a link. Bernie also had PMV although it wasn't recognised at the time.

Here it is: http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html


----------



## ladiesloveoutla (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi thanks!

Yeah, I can't believe how people are. Even one of my passengers didn't seem affected... I was in tears. 
The bird is the sweetest thing and seems to look me in the eye and likes to sit on my lap or finger. I have it on a heating pad with my sweatshirt (the one I scooped her/him up in) and it seems comfortable. Should I wake it up to drink and eat every once in a while? I got it to drink but it hasn't eaten yet, how long til I start to worry? 
and seems like with PMV just sort of runs its course huh? not a lot I can do but keep warm, hydrate and feed...


and Bernie's story is adorable. 

Thanks for your help!
Jen


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jen,



Yes...probably, most Car-Hit Pigeons are ill or injured already, or were Poisoned, before being hit.

Framing a prospective diagnosis will usually depend on one's cumulative prior experience, examining the Bird, his scent, his Vent, his Crop...his urates and poops as soon as any occur, his Throat and Trachea and so on...and evaluating what injuries may have resulted from being hit, to decide what Medicines and regimen.

Many non-flying 'Road' Birds are often already dehydrated and or starving...or are also ill or poisoned or dazed from toxic Crop conditions.

Also, I have seen quite a few sick Birds commit suicide, or, try to, by intentionally seeking out positions or situations where cars would run them over.

Usually, these are advanced Canker cases...or PPMV...but some have been other things also.

Sometimes a perfectly healthy Pigeon can get hit or grazed by a Car while flying, for not paying attention...then end up dazed in the Street, where he can get run over.



If you can describe any scent your Pigeon has...describe his Urates and Fecal matter, and the appearance in his throat, and anything else you can think of...possibly various members here would have some ideas about his condition.


Is he eating/pecking? And drinking? And pooping?


Phil
l v


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> *Also, I have seen quite a few sick Birds commit suicide, or, try to, by intentionally seeking out positions or situations where cars would run them over.*
> 
> Phil
> l v


We all know that pigeons will fight to their last fiber to stay alive, even under the worst of situations.
So I would tend to believe those pigeons you are referring to were disoriented due to their illness *and* the situation they were in (surrounded by moving cars) and while trying to get *out* of harm's way they sadly staggered into it. JMO

Cindy


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Jen,
Thank you for saving this pigeon and welcome to the forum.
PMV is very contagious disease. Incubation period is from 5 to 16 days.
I would recommend immediately vaccination of your chickens because even if you wash hands after handling pigeon, virus can be transmitted by your clothes shoes, anything what was in contact with bird. If bird is already showing signs of illness it is too late to vaccinate. 
Virus affects nervous system of the birds and especially optical nerve. You can recognize it by tremors in eyelids and head. Twisting neck and walking in the circles.
When panicking, bird goes in the direction of danger instead from it, again because of orientation problem.
If not helped, bird will die of starvation; it can’t pick food, but otherwise rarely will die because of virus. Course of disease is 4 to 6 weeks and during this time bird needs to be in warm, quiet place. Food should be in deep dish to be able to catch something; or if it can’t eat, you should hand feed it. Water is not such a problem as birds usually drink alone and they drink a lot. 
If you can post picture of faeces, this will be helpful, in PMV they are like thin broken sticks in a puddle of water.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

How is the little one doing this morning, Jen?

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Try not to worry too much about PMV and the infectious nature of the disease, if you follow the sensible precautions outlined in the link I posted and keep them in quarantine for more than 6 weeks (I go up to 12 for a safety margin) they should all be fine.

Pigeon PMV is more likely to affect other pigeons because it is largely species specific (hence the name) , although as I mentioned before it can affect poultry if exposure is considerable .

I have been rescuing feral pigeons with PMV for 10 years, I had 4 in quarantine at the same time at one stage. I also have 100+ rescue pigeons in the aviary which haven't been vaccinated. I have never had a single case of cross contamination, either when the pigeons were in quarantine and still shedding the virus or when they were no longer infectious and in the aviary with the other birds. 

Cynthia


----------

